# Radeon 8500 128 MB PC Card - Will it work on a Mac?



## thestratman (Sep 25, 2002)

I have a fairly new Radeon 8500 video card (the 128 MB version) in my PC. I need to replace the card in my G4 to get my new cinema display to work. Will the PC Radeon card work in the G4 tower? It has an AGP slot for the video card. I am just wondering if there is a difference between Mac and PC AGP cards?

Thanks!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I do not think it will for two reasons:

1. At http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/video-card-AR2TDD-N2-64M.html , the requirements listed cite only PC compatible processors

2. The drivers are written for PCs, so using a standard driver to control it will be like running OS 6 on the newest G4

In my opinion, you should not even try to install it in your mac (it could damage your motherboard and the card if things aren't just right)


----------

